# Uber driver refused a tip...



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.

I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'

Was this guy brand new and thought he wasn't allowed to take tips? Did he just care about his job that much that he didnt want tips? Was my $6 tip an insult? (If i had $8 on me i wouldve tipped $8, if i had $3, i wouldve tipped $3).

It was a decent enough fare, he probably netted $22-25 for 45 minutes of work. I guess i was just surprised. I gave the $6 to his bartending friend later that evening.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Your driver was a fool. Don't worry about it , fools can be found in every walk of life.


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

I guess?? 

I'll readily admit I do not tip every uber driver. This guy was nice, i was in a good mood, i actually had cash on me, i wasn't in NYC, $6 wont get you two slices of pizza but if you get 2 $6 tips a day thats still an extra $60 a week.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

You don't have to guess at it; you bumped into a dummy. You offered him money, with no strings attached, and he declined....

The only way I would decline a tip would be if the person did something horribly offensive. Did you throw any Sig Heils? Break out your Nambla card?


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

Worst thing I probably did was ask if he'd turn the music off so i could make a phone call. After the call I said thanks and invited him to turn it back up.


----------



## Hell yeah ! (Jun 10, 2016)

It must be ages since he last received tip from uber rider. Long enough that he forgot what tip is.lol! You offering him a tip was very unusual for that poor guy. Damn, you scared him. Bless that driver.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


Please make sure that you 1* him


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Prob a new driver. I occasionally decline a tip if I think the rider was unusually pleasant or if they pull a 20 and ask for change that I don't have.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


99.5% chance your driver was new and thought he'd get in trouble or something if he accepted your tip. $6.00 was definitely not an insult. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I see that driver drank the Uber Cool-Aid... You're right, he must be new, he either thinks that the tip is included in the fare or really took at heart the uber training video when it says 'if a passenger offers a tip you can politely decline it...'


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

A driver of anykind (cab, uber etc) refursing a tip in NYC? That's almost unheard of there.


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe (May 24, 2016)

Some people just don't accept tips, some don't "believe in tipping" whether they are the customer or the provider, and some people think it's not allowed (although Uber now makes it clear that it IS allowed, just not required or to be expected). He had his reasons, probably. I get tips from about 5% of the riders. When those few offers come, I usually say something like, "Thanks, you don't have to do that," and I take the cash with a smile, no matter how much it is.

Last Saturday I picked up a guy at Benihana who was with his wife and a friend. The friend was drunk and very talkative. Before any of them even got in, the guy gave me a $10 tip and said something like, "no, trust me, you'll earn this just for putting up with her." Apparently the drunk lady was so annoying on their last Uber ride that the driver actually demanded they get the F out of the car at the end of the ride. LOL ... (she talked a lot, but nothing belligerent or really all that annoying).


----------



## Steven T. (Apr 28, 2016)

I refused a $1 tip for returning an iPhone to PaX... 

she did give me a hug and kiss on cheek though


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


Was this your driver ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

There are a lot of drivers like the one you had that don't understand what it means to be an independent contractor. They just do whatever Uber says regardless of whether or not it's in the contract, or even violates it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> There are a lot of drivers like the one you had that don't understand what it means to be an independent contractor. They just do whatever Uber says regardless of whether or not it's in the contract, or even violates it.


Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

This makes me so mad.... the veins in my forehead get all angry looking.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip.


Uber tells drivers to jump through hoops, that many times loses them the tip being offered, before they accept the tip. Copy and pasted directly from Uber driver training documents:

"If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!"

Some drivers are so confused about it all that they don't even realize that they have no contractual obligation to even do what Uber says regarding tipping.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


A lot of hobbyists are driving just so they get out of the house and talk to people.

Update: couple days ago one of my friends working from home decided to drive for uber. Reason: getting out to talk to people. Money is not the main reason for some drivers.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber tells drivers to jump through hoops, that many times loses them the tip being offered, before they accept the tip. Copy and pasted directly from Uber driver training documents:
> 
> "If a rider offers a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!"
> 
> Some drivers are so confused about it all that they don't even realize that they have no contractual obligation to even do what Uber says regarding tipping.


I stand by what I said: "Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip."

I also dispute the notion that what you posted requires "jumping through hoops." All you have to do is remind them it's not necessary.

There are lots of valid viewpoints on all of this, but Uber's policy is really not confusing or difficult, at least on the drivers' side. (I understand that the passengers get some conflicting info in some cases.)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


Yeah, some people are just too nice. Anyway, I always say Uber doesn't require tipping ( if they ask about it) and if I'm offered a tip, I accept and tell them it is much appreciated.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, some people are just too nice. Anyway, I always say Uber doesn't require tipping ( if they ask about it) and if I'm offered a tip, I accept and tell them it is much appreciated.


Perfect. Easy. Reasonable.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maybe he was trying to play the tipping game of politeness and lost. Most likely a newbie


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I stand by what I said: "Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip."
> 
> I also dispute the notion that what you posted requires "jumping through hoops." *All you have to do is remind them it's not necessary.*
> 
> There are lots of valid viewpoints on all of this, but Uber's policy is really not confusing or difficult, at least on the drivers' side. (I understand that the passengers get some conflicting info in some cases.)


The words you use in the bolded minimize what Uber is telling drivers to do as if it's not a big deal. What a load of bullshit!!!! Every driver that does that risks losing that money. It's not Uber's money to gamble with. It's none of Uber's business. Hell, even Uber says "you earned it" regarding that money. Why the hell is Uber telling drivers to do something that risks the driver losing something they've earned? This is why Uber settled the lawsuit.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The words you use in the bolded minimize what Uber is telling drivers to do as if it's not a big deal. What a load of bullshit!!!! Every driver that does that risks losing that money. It's not Uber's money to gamble with. It's none of Uber's business. Hell, even Uber says "you earned it" regarding that money. Why the hell is Uber telling drivers to do something that risks the driver losing something they've earned? This is why Uber settled the lawsuit.


But it's not required. It's just what Uber _says_, which is what we're talking about.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> But it's not required. It's just what Uber _says_, which is what we're talking about.


It's not required at restaurants either. A tip by it's very nature is voluntary. If a restaurant told it's wait staff to respond to tipping customers that they don't have to tip, the waitstaff would lose out on a lot of their earnings, the restaurant wouldn't lose a dime, and the customers would think the restaurant is great because they don't have to tip. It's an incredibly dickish move for any business to do. It costs them nothing yet they get the benefit of it. The waitstaff pays for the benefit. It's bullshit, and the only thing worse than it is people like you who support it.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


 Must have been Travis' poster boy.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's bullshit, and the only thing worse than it is people like you who support it.


Wait, WTH? 

Where did I say I supported any part of it (Hint: I didn't)?

All I did was state facts (Uber does not say you cannot accept a tip) and say the concept was not confusing (because it's really not). I have no stance on the policy itself.

Good Lord, what has happened to reading comprehension these days?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Wait, WTH?
> 
> Where did I say I supported any part of it (Hint: I didn't)?
> 
> ...


People who have no stance on an issue don't retort people who do have a stance on an issue. I call your claim that you have no stance on the issue bullshit.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> People who have no stance on an issue don't retort people who do have a stance on an issue. I call your claim that you have no stance on the issue bullshit.


I gotta admit, that's some pretty creative spin to CYA. 

I got enough of a chuckle out of it to let you off the hook. Your error is forgiven.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I gotta admit, that's some pretty creative spin to CYA.
> 
> I got enough of a chuckle out of it to let you off the hook. Your error is forgiven.


Stating the obvious isn't creative at all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

He may be from a country that doesn't believe in tips. I know in some countries supposedly it's rude to leave a tip. lol


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Stating the obvious isn't creative at all.


 Yeah, but I never claimed to be creative when I stated the obvious about your error.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Yeah, but I never claimed to be creative when I stated the obvious about your error.


I never claimed to be creative either. Every Uber driver who has ever lost tips because they did what Uber told them to do can see you are part of the problem, because you are not part of the solution. Preaching status quo is not a no stance on the policy.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

_Preaching? 
_
Well, at least I can be glad that some anonymous guy on the Internet is your punching bag for your completely misplaced anger, instead of a puppy or a relative.

BTW, I am the one who called YOU creative. It was a compliment. It shouldn't be that hard to keep up, guy!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> _Preaching?
> _
> Well, at least I can be glad that some anonymous guy on the Internet is your punching bag for your completely misplaced anger, instead of a puppy or a relative.
> 
> BTW, I am the one who called YOU creative. It was a compliment. It shouldn't be that hard to keep up, guy!


I'm well aware you called me creative. It was a misguided compliment on your part given it takes no creativity to see right through you.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Dude, whatever's going on with you is beyond creepy.

I hope the rest of you can resurrect the thread and bring it back on topic. Enjoy!


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I hope the rest of you can resurrect the thread and bring it back on topic.


I'll take a crack at it. How's this:
Only an idiot would turn down additional money for using their own car to drive a complete stranger from the airport to downtown. In the six months I drove for Uber/Lyft, it never occurred to me to utter the words "tips are not necessary." Never. I am astonished that somebody who is using their own vehicle, paying for the gas and insurance out of their own pocket, and spending their precious time fighting through airport and downtown traffic would give a passenger an opportunity to reconsider paying a bit more than the standard paltry rate for that type of service. I don't care if it's a 4X surge. If a passenger is trying to hand you cash, you take it and say "thank you." No further discussion is required.

I can't believe this is even debatable.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Post his information here. Next time I see him, I will educate him...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I'm doing Uber while in between jobs in my normal profession. This is my first, "job" in the service industry. Pax offering tips made me very uncomfortable when I started. I was grateful to have the Uber, "that's not required" out, as I refused tips. I hate the feeling that a pax may believe my service, attitude and friendly nature are a means to an end; tips. I'm just a nice guy who enjoys being helpful and gets a kick out of friendly interactions. But when a kid offers me 2 bucks after I drop him at his job at a pizza place and an obviously well to do couple offers me nothing when I drop them off at their mansion, I get PO'd! Of course I politely refused pizza boy's tip. If that makes me a sucker, so be it!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I stand by what I said: "Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip."
> 
> I also dispute the notion that what you posted requires "jumping through hoops." All you have to do is remind them it's not necessary.
> 
> There are lots of valid viewpoints on all of this, but Uber's policy is really not confusing or difficult, at least on the drivers' side. (I understand that the passengers get some conflicting info in some cases.)


You do not have to tell them it's not necessary.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Give him a 1 star. We don't need idiots like him saying no to money


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm convinced RenButler is either A) Slow or B) Uber corporate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I see that driver drank the Uber Cool-Aid... You're right, he must be new, he either thinks that the tip is included in the fare or really took at heart the uber training video when it says 'if a passenger offers a tip you can politely decline it...'


Huh. Never watched it, didn't know they HAD one back when I signed up lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> But it's not required. It's just what Uber _says_, which is what we're talking about.


 When you say "we're", are you speaking on ubers behalf as well?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

renbutler member: 22155 said:


> But it's not required. It's just what Uber _says_, which is what we're talking about.


Nothing is EVER required - required, "auto-add 20% gratuity for parties over N" on restaurant bills is an accounting loophole for a big-table-surcharge


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> It's not required at restaurants either. A tip by it's very nature is voluntary. If a restaurant told it's wait staff to respond to tipping customers that they don't have to tip, the waitstaff would lose out on a lot of their earnings, the restaurant wouldn't lose a dime, and the customers would think the restaurant is great because they don't have to tip. It's an incredibly dickish move for any business to do.


And there IS a class of restaurant that does just that: fast food....just so happens they're incredibly exploitative companies

Let's face it, UberX is intentionally built from ground up to be the Jack-In-the-Box of drive gigs....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm doing Uber while in between jobs in my normal profession. This is my first, "job" in the service industry. Pax offering tips made me very uncomfortable when I started. I was grateful to have the Uber, "that's not required" out, as I refused tips. I hate the feeling that a pax may believe my service, attitude and friendly nature are a means to an end; tips. I'm just a nice guy who enjoys being helpful and gets a kick out of friendly interactions. But when a kid offers me 2 bucks after I drop him at his job at a pizza place and an obviously well to do couple offers me nothing when I drop them off at their mansion, I get PO'd! Of course I politely refused pizza boy's tip. If that makes me a sucker, so be it!


Oh jeez . No no NO. You really don't get it do you???

THIS is why plenty of well-off american parents think their kids ought to try their hand at a bottom-rung menial job in high school/college : because, regardless of his actual family income, it is specifically BECAUSE he is a pizza kid that the pizza kid tipped

Because he GETS IT.

Whether his daddy's got a Bentley or is MIA/presumed-incarcerated-somewhere, doesn't matter here, what DOES matter is pizza taught the pizza kid to be respectful and considerate of the work others do, and to see it from the other guy's shoes

I drive a cheapie high mileage German diesel financed to be my work-only car thru personal loans cuz I got no credit.... But it just happens to look like a shiny newish bimmer after a thorough application of spit polish and elbow grease.

Guess what? Pizza kid tips $2 leaves comment "5* clean comfy car nice driver, thx dude".... Entied non-pizza kid defaults to 1*-4* depending on time of day and how much he needed the ride, and can be heard mumbling something about frikkin bimmer drivers as he slams my door

It's the same as how U/L'ing has taught me to put stuff back on same shelf in grocery store if I don't want it after all, and to wipe up water spilled all over a business's bathroom sink counter before leaving....

Working for a living and having to deal with customers' crap teaches you to respect the labor of others. And to quit assuming that everything somehow sorts itself out automatically / expecting that / throwing a hissy fit at some night shift kid if anything ain't perfect.... Stuff does NOT sort itself out, the night shift kid sorts it out, and if somebody left a new fresh XL mess on his plate, that justifies feelings of sympathy maybe but anger or outrage? Hardly.

Let pizza kid be the decent human being he is trying to be... It's a good thing.

Also feel free to tell him how serious, sober, polite hardworking folk like him are appreciated and valued by us drivers and thank him for being a model customer... Invest positive feedback in the kids, country will be a better place for it

Now if he just had to take a $100 surged-up fare to work, explaining that his car broke down and he couldn't afford to lose his job over missing days but wonders how to make it with all these bills and unexpected costs, YEAH TURN THAT DOWN....thank him profusely but tell him you already feel bad that hardworking folks like him with car trouble are paying the same rate as the "woke up confused & somewhere unexpected" hungover drunks / walk of shamers....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Adieu said:


> And there IS a class of restaurant that does just that: fast food....just so happens they're incredibly exploitative companies
> 
> Let's face it, UberX is intentionally built from ground up to be the Jack-In-the-Box of drive gigs....


Fast food restaurants aren't full service restaurants. People don't tip at fast food because they aren't paying for service, not because the fast food restaurant says you don't have to tip. You can tip if you want to, but it makes no sense to tip for service you aren't getting.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Fast food restaurants aren't full service restaurants. People don't tip at fast food because they aren't paying for service, not because the fast food restaurant says you don't have to tip. You can tip if you want to, but it makes no sense to tip for service you aren't getting.


Lines have long since blurred


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

He probably didn't see his first Uber deposit, once he figures out the math, a light bulb is gonna go in his head and all he's going to be thinking about "damn, why didn't I accept the tips". These drivers are the ones making passanger a shy from tipping us. Maybe I need to start a school " how to become a successful poor Uber driver" maybe I could teach these guys how to Prostitute for a better price


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> He probably didn't see his first Uber deposit, once he figures out the math, a light bulb is gonna go in his head and all he's going to be thinking about "damn, why didn't I accept the tips". These drivers are the ones making passanger a shy from tipping us. Maybe I need to start a school " how to become a successful poor Uber driver" maybe I could teach these guys how to Prostitute for a better price


Seriously... What % of your pax tip on Uber these days anyway? I'm pretty sure that those guys who tip cash on Lyft despite an in-app feature would be Uber tippers (unless they no longer mix it up), but I'm guessing all those small in-app tips of $1-5 would never occur without a tip option?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> Maybe I need to start a school " how to become a successful poor Uber driver" maybe I could teach these guys how to Prostitute for a better price


Let's do that  !!!


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Seriously... What % of your pax tip on Uber these days anyway? I'm pretty sure that those guys who tip cash on Lyft despite an in-app feature would be Uber tippers (unless they no longer mix it up), but I'm guessing all those small in-app tips of $1-5 would never occur without a tip option?


I would say about 20% of my passanger tip, I am also positive that that number could move up to at least 30%. I drive Uberblack and select and so many people don't carry cash now days. Not to mention how many times I hear " I guess the tip is already included" in which I have to educate the public but the response is usually " i am sorry, but I don't have any cash on me"


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm doing Uber while in between jobs in my normal profession. This is my first, "job" in the service industry. Pax offering tips made me very uncomfortable when I started. I was grateful to have the Uber, "that's not required" out, as I refused tips. I hate the feeling that a pax may believe my service, attitude and friendly nature are a means to an end; tips. I'm just a nice guy who enjoys being helpful and gets a kick out of friendly interactions. But when a kid offers me 2 bucks after I drop him at his job at a pizza place and an obviously well to do couple offers me nothing when I drop them off at their mansion, I get PO'd! Of course I politely refused pizza boy's tip. If that makes me a sucker, so be it!


I accept all tips and pass them on to a waitress. The pizza place guy may be figuring it out that when he tips his Uber driver, he in turn gets more tips. I personally would not deny him that chance to be generous.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Probably a newbie and still had a few ounces of Kool Aide left in his cup.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Uber does not tell drivers that they cannot accept a tip.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

How weird ? 
I never turn down cash I even got a $1 tip on a $100 4x Surge ride , I still accepted it . Thought it was a weird tip for such an expensive ride but hey a buck will almost buy me my next red bull


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I would still always accept a tip, I just don't like to have cash on me. I don't want people to know I have cash on me so I don't get robbed.

This is why I hope Uber (under pressure) will make an in app tipping but at the end of the fare.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I would still always accept a tip, I just don't like to have cash on me. I don't want people to know I have cash on me so I don't get robbed.
> 
> This is why I hope Uber (under pressure) will make an in app tipping but at the end of the fare.


I hope uber add in app tipping also
But I hate when people use the excuse of getting robbed because you a have a little cash on you. Your phone is worth a lot more then any cash you're going to be carrying that came via uber tips
People who worry about getting mugged are the ones more at risk of being mugged. I keep cash in my center console visible it has added to my tips as people see and instantly think of tipping. It never has more then 40 bucks there. If someone is going to rob me for 40 bucks then can have it. Anyone getting into an uber with the mindset of jacking them isn't going to change their mind because they don't know u have cash. They're gonna jack tour cell phone and wallet and go on their marry way.

Carry yourself with confidence and the odds of getting jacked go down


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

My smart phone cost $40 new.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Carry yourself with confidence and the odds of getting jacked go down


Oh I know...

It's just more of a piece of mind for the wife. I always tell he if I get robbed, one I know who the person is or the person helping them because they requested a Lyft/Uber and they have there information. (2) you want my wallet, take it. All the Credit Cards are fraud protected. Want my cell phone too take it, it's both finger print/ password protected. ($100 to get a new one) Dang want my car too... take it  , It's GPS/police will track you down very soon. For someone to rob me is a waste of time. Which is the reason I don't like to keep cash on me.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Oh I know...
> 
> It's just more of a piece of mind for the wife. I always tell he if I get robbed, one I know who the person is or the person helping them because they requested a Lyft/Uber and they have there information. (2) you want my wallet, take it. All the Credit Cards are fraud protected. Want my cell phone too take it, it's both finger print/ password protected. ($100 to get a new one) Dang want my car too... take it  , It's GPS/police will track you down very soon. For someone to rob me is a waste of time. Which is the reason I don't like to keep cash on me.


True everything can be replaced that's why we have insurance and


renbutler said:


> My smart phone cost $40 new.


And it works? Impressive


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> And it works? Impressive


Extremely well.

I can't believe how much people waste on smartphones. But they do the same on cars, coffee, clothes, junk food, alcohol, event tickets, etc.....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Extremely well.
> 
> I can't believe how much people waste on smartphones. But they do the same on cars, coffee, clothes, junk food, alcohol, event tickets, etc.....


What kind of phone? 
I get a discount on my phones every 10 months so I buy a new phone usually a $600 to 800 phone for 200 and sell the previous one for 300 to 400. I'm locked in on contracts but I have no plans on leaving my provider so its all good


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I bought a new Moto G directly from Verizon as soon as the next model was available.

It does everything I expect from a smartphone, including Uber.

Storage is a little limited, but it wouldn't cost hundreds of dollars to upgrade storage.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Those Moto G phones are actually really nice especially for the money but I thought they were closer to $100


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

When first released, perhaps. But they were the "old" Moto model replaced by the new generation of Moto, so they were discounted heavily.

But even though they were outdated, they were new out of the box and do everything a newer phone can do.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Those Moto G phones





renbutler said:


> But even though they were outdated, they were new out of the box and do everything a newer phone can do.


I like my *note 5* does the job, but I use my *tab 8* from Samsung. I love the bigger screen with the GPS and PAX's like it too because they can see where I am going on the map.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

injera said:


> Uber Pax here. Took Uber X from O'Hare to the Loop in Chicago this past Monday. $35 fare as opposed to ~$50 in a cab. Traffic was typical Chicago traffic. Driver was nice enough, we made some small talk and then i made a couple of work calls. He told me about his buddy who worked at the bar across the street from my hotel and to ask for him if i wanted a good old fashioned while in town.
> 
> I had $6 in my wallet which I offered as a tip. Was told, 'no thats really not necessary.' I said I know its not required but i'm happy to do so. His final comment was 'thank you, but i dont accept tips.'
> 
> ...


That's very nice of you ,I always take tips from riders when they offered it,it doesn't mater even if uber forbid it I would still take it ,no body refuse extra money since the fees is freaking low


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, some people are just too nice. Anyway, I always say Uber doesn't require tipping ( if they ask about it) and if I'm offered a tip, I accept and tell them it is much appreciated.


Who the hell DOES REQUIRE tipping? Why would you even word it that way?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm doing Uber while in between jobs in my normal profession. This is my first, "job" in the service industry. Pax offering tips made me very uncomfortable when I started. I was grateful to have the Uber, "that's not required" out, as I refused tips. I hate the feeling that a pax may believe my service, attitude and friendly nature are a means to an end; tips. I'm just a nice guy who enjoys being helpful and gets a kick out of friendly interactions. But when a kid offers me 2 bucks after I drop him at his job at a pizza place and an obviously well to do couple offers me nothing when I drop them off at their mansion, I get PO'd! Of course I politely refused pizza boy's tip. If that makes me a sucker, so be it!


Many drivers are making less than minimum wage. In other words, less than anyone they drop off at their job.

I made minimum wage back in the early 80's. I think the taxi rate was about what Uber is here now. I had to take a taxi to work a few times (8 miles or so) and I always tipped. I didn't begrudge the driver the tip and woukd have been astonished if they turned it down. I accept all tips, no matter who offers them.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who the hell DOES REQUIRE tipping? Why would you even word it that way?


Wtf ,all the riders must tip the drivers since the fees 1/3 comparing to taxis ,Why you tip the taxi 15% while you pay at least double what you pay for the poor uber driver ,this is ridiculous


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

stephan said:


> Wtf ,all the riders must tip the drivers since the fees 1/3 comparing to taxis ,Why you tip the taxi 15% while you pay at least double what you pay for the poor uber driver ,this is ridiculous


The statistics from the US Dept. of Labor indicate that taxi drivers earn only 30k or so per year.

On the other hand, the brass at Uber has reported that their partners are paid an average of 90k a year, and has emphasized that tipping is not necessary. When they announced the rate cuts for drivers last fall, they it a point that the partners will be earning more with the new lower rates


----------

